# Fish Died



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My beautiful, most special boy, Fish died today.

I don't know what happened. He was fine this morning and when I got back from class he was fine. I did a water change on a different tank, got on the forums for a bit, then went to do another change on Damon's tank and when I looked into Fish's tank he was dead at the bottom of the tank :sob:.

I'm so devastated. He's been my boy for four years. He's the first fish I ever really cared about. I knew he was getting old but I thought there would be signs that he was going to go. I was just telling him yesterday that I was going to bring him home some new brothers.

I've never cried when I lost a fish. Now I can't stop. Its just like when my kitty, Mr. Peach passed (and I had him a lot longer than I had Fish). I feel embarrassed. My roommates think I'm crazy because I'm crying and had to go out on campus and bury Fish.

R.I.P Fish, my little ray of sunshine 























































I'm glad that he was able to at least have a couple months in the planted tank I'd always wanted to give him.:BIGweepy:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh noo! I'm so sorry.  I've bawled when I loose fish and my family thinks I'm nuts too.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. *Hugs*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Jackie.....at least he got 4 awesome years and that is longer than most so that should tell you how well you cared for him......

Again sorry for your loss......

and I still love that one pic of him being eaten by the shark...what a cool shot........


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Fish! He was beautiful. RIP Fish. You were a very special boy.


----------



## jayyne (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, he was one gorgeous fish. I get a little teary when my fish die, and I know a fish that lasted 4 years would definitely make me cry.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

oh my gosh... I'm soooo sorry..  

I know how special he was to you.. (


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear this! He was one lovely fish! I too love the pic of the one being eating by the shark!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry about that maybe it was his time RIP little guy!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that. I lost one of my pretty girls today too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, stacy.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so sorry. He was such a beautiful fish.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no... he was so beautiful..RIP Fish. At least he had 4 long, happy years with someone who knew what they were doing.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm still sad but I feel better after having a good 4 hour drive home where I could cry without people thinking I'm crazy.

It was so shocking.. its like I turned around and he was gone. I checked all my prams. My nitrites were a little high but all the other animals in that tank are fine. I just don't know what would cause him to die so suddenly.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hang in there...What you wrote kinda choked me up...and I'm an old guy! Losing anything that's close to your heart is painful...rest assured knowing that he had a long and healthy life.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry as well  He was beautiful and lucky to have you as his owner. He could have fallen in to the hands of a five year old! 

That picture of him in the shark's mouth is adorable!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think its good that I went home this weekend. This way I don't have an empty tank to stare at. I think thats the worst thing about loosing a fish is seeing the empty tank. Luckily the Betta Show is this saturday so I'll be coming back to school with new fish.

I guess the one bright side about all this is I can get more fish than I had originally planned to get. Instead of three or 4 I'll be able to get like 5 fish.(If I find that many that I really like).


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry... RIP Fish. He's been giving a lovely life, and passed on after a lovely life, so he did not go in pain. Hopefully you will find out exactly what took him, although I still think plain old natural causes.


----------



## AndiH (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your losses, Jackie and Stacy. Alot of people don't understand attachments to pets and even more don't think fish are really a pet unfortunately.

Jackie, I seriously doubt he passed from any one thing unless old age or that it was anything you had or hadn't done. Four years is fairly old for our beauties. At least he went quick and didn't languish in distress.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jackie! He lived such a long, good life. I can tell he was very, very loved. RIP dalmation brother Fish!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry about Fish. He had a great long life with the best care possible. I would have to guess that he died of old age. That's the best way to go in fish terms wouldn't you think?

Hug ()


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm soo sorry. :-( I feel for you-I also try to bury my fish whenever possible. At least you can be reassured that Fish spent a very long, happy and healthy life with you. You were a good owner to him.


----------



## minecraftbetta (Sep 6, 2011)

so sorry about that he looks like such a goofy, handsome fish


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful fish soo sorry about your loss but this is old so you probably already have another


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

While I appreciate the condolences it's not good form to drag up a thread that is going on 2 years old. Not only does it push relevant threads down but it also brings up bad memories that are best left in the past.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Please, check your dates and don't post in year old threads, especially obituaries. You could be bringing up painful memories for people who have moved on.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

sorry new and didnt know


----------

